# Jürgen Moltmann Mp3



## JM (Mar 27, 2008)

Dr. Jürgen Moltmann
“The Crucified God: A Modern Theology of the Cross”
Seattle University - School of Theology and Ministry - Great Theologians Lecture Series


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 28, 2008)

God was not crucified was he? Our Lord was. Paul always distinguishes between Lord and God it seems. Of course, Jesus is divine but he is called Lord and the Father is called God, right? Would Moltmann agree?


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 28, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> God was not crucified was he? Our Lord was. Paul always distinguishes between Lord and God it seems. Of course, Jesus is divine but he is called Lord and the Father is called God, right? Would Moltmann agree?



If you want to see a more traditional evangelical development of the theopaschite theme, cf. John Stott's _The Cross of Christ_.


----------



## JM (Mar 28, 2008)

I recall seeing a few threads asking about Jürgen Moltmann so I posted the sermon, it's an FYI post.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 28, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> God was not crucified was he? Our Lord was. Paul always distinguishes between Lord and God it seems. Of course, Jesus is divine but he is called Lord and the Father is called God, right? Would Moltmann agree?



He would agree but in some ways Moltmann is using the title for shock value.


----------

